# Fingernails...ew!



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Does anyone else's dog love fingernails?

It's (relatively) gross and weird, but Jasper always tries to eat finger or toenail clippings. I don't let him, obviously, but I can't figure out why he wants to eat them.

Of note, he's also very fond of his own eye boogers. And human nose boogers, based on his fascination with used tissues.

So weird/funny/gross!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes! Both of ours are the same. My fiancé has a cold and the other day he says "did you throw away that tissue?" "What tissue?" "That means one of them ate all of that brown mucus."

GROSS!


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

This whole subject is super gross. Where's the puking emoticon? ...But Oquirrh will try to lick the file if I've filed my nails or after filing the heals of my feet.


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Never had an episode of nail clipping munchies but defo on the eye boogers oh and the ear goobs ;D ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm feeling a little sick now..


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Haha, right? Dogs are so gross sometimes. Just...I mean...you have to wonder what possesses the dog to go, "Oooh, a fingernail! Let's put it in my mouth. And look, there's an eye booger!" It's so weird. I know they "explore" the world with their mouths, but after a certain point an eye booger is an eye booger and now they're just eating it because they like it, not because they don't know what it is.

Sorry for the ick factor of the post, but it's just so gross and hilarious to me!


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Haven't had fingernail eating but my dog did eat some Cocoa Puffs today under our peach tree (rabbit droppings). EWWWW!


----------

